# Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?



## Administrator (21. September 2005)

*Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Bis jetzt ist bei mir alles heile geblieben, egal was ich eingebaut habe.

Ausser bei Medion-Gehäusen, da brauch ich immer eine dritte/vierte Hand.


----------



## MoS (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Alles schon x-mal erfolgreich gemacht


----------



## Gunter (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

alles kein problem, nur bei ner wasserkühlung wär ich vorsichtig, das hab ich noch nie gemacht, da würd ich nen kumpel um rat bzw. hilfe bitten


----------



## MICHI123 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

mmh also wasserkühlug  würd ich net machen, und seit dem ich beim einbau vonnem gpu lüfter meine graka mit nem schraubenzieher zerkratzt hab hab ich auch davor angst, aber den rest würd ich glaub ich machen. wobei ich nen mainboard net austauschen würde,... und bei graka einbaun bin ich ent sicher was  ich da vielleicht noch im bios oder so machen müsste...


----------



## HanFred (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alles kein problem, nur bei ner wasserkühlung wär ich vorsichtig, das hab ich noch nie gemacht, da würd ich nen kumpel um rat bzw. hilfe bitten


dito. noch nie gemacht, würde es aber tun, wenn mir vorher jemand gute tips geben könnte.


----------



## cYNOZr (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann ich ohne weiteren kommentar zustimmen


----------



## Stargazer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Alles was mit Prozessoren zu tun hat (Prozessor+Mainboard). Irgendwie hab ich da Angst, was kaputt zu machen...


----------



## Look (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Seitdem auch AMDs nen Headspreader haben, ist das auch keine Zitterpartie mehr, ohne jenen hab ich mich daran nicht heran gewagt, zu gross die Möglichkeit etwas kaputt zu machen.


----------



## alex_neo (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> alles kein problem, nur bei ner wasserkühlung wär ich vorsichtig, das hab ich noch nie gemacht, da würd ich nen kumpel um rat bzw. hilfe bitten



dito


----------



## MoS (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				alex_neo am 21.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wakü ist eigentlich genauso leicht einzubauen wie ne Lukü. Man muss halt nur die Schläuche einstecken (es gibt ja sog. Plug&Cool-Anschlüße, Schlauch in den Anschluß reinstecken, fertig. Einfacher gehts nicht), destilliertes Wasser rein und fertig.


----------



## snedder (21. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				MoS am 21.09.2005 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> alex_neo am 21.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ich hab noch nie eine eingebaut aber ich denke mit anleitung ist das doch bestimmt nicht so schwer


----------



## B0S (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

den hab-noch-keine-wakü-selber-eingebaut-menschen hier  würde ich ohne weiteres zustimmen

den rest alles schonmal gemacht, kein problem. am vorsichtigsten bin ich aber beim cpu, da (ja, ich lebe noch in der athlon XP genereation  ) der die gerade an kanten extrem leicht abbricht. aber ansonsten sind die teile echt dermaßen stabil...   
n kumpel hatte mal einen längst ausrangierten nichtmehr funzenden thunderbird 1400 und den wollten wir irgendwie kleinkriegen  
naja, gegen tischkanten hat genau *gar nichts* bewirkt^^ mit der spitze vonner schere auf den die kloppen hat auch nix gebracht   

nachdem wir ihn dann ein paar mal absolut ausversehen mit etwas wucht hatten fallen lassen    haben wir mal einen stein genommen (son kleiner ausm kopfsteinpflaster) und damit gings dann^^      

aber wie gesagt, beim cpu-tausch is zumindest bei nicht-headspreader prozzis höchste vorsicht geboten (vor allem wenn das gehäuse so winzig is -.-)


----------



## memphis76 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				alex_neo am 21.09.2005 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yip, kann dem auch nur zustimmen. Auch wenn´s - wie geschrieben - nicht schwerer sein soll als ne LuKü, aber gerad beim ersten Einbau wäre ich da vorsichtig. Besser jemanden dabei haben, der da Ahnung von hat, als im Nachhinein mit dem Salat da alleine stehen und


----------



## Solon25 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Stargazer am 21.09.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was mit Prozessoren zu tun hat (Prozessor+Mainboard). Irgendwie hab ich da Angst, was kaputt zu machen...


Videos zum Prozessoreinbau laden.
Übersicht mit z.B. Eigenbau Anleitung sollte helfen. CPU hab ich damals nach diesen Videos selber gemacht


----------



## ich98 (22. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				Solon25 am 22.09.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 21.09.2005 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Pins an der CPU sind stabiler als ich dachte, die kann man problemlos ganzlassen   

Ansonsten hab ich alles gemacht, außer ne Wakü für sowas hab ich kein Geld  

Was sehr Zeitinstensiv war, ist mit dem PC das Gehäuse wechseln --> 3 Stunden und jetzt läuft fast alles, hatte keine Lust mehr Firewire anzuschließen


----------



## Quintus (25. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Also ich hab schon meinen PC so oft aus und wieder zusammen gebaut, das nervt mich sogar mittlerweile.
Letzte Herrausforderung war WaKü einbau, natürlich alles slebst ausgewählte Komponenten, aber auch das war easy.


----------



## Dumbi (25. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*unterschreib*


----------



## Gorazul (29. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Bis auf die Wasserkühlung schon alles gemacht. Aber die würde ich auch ohne
fremde Hilfe machen. Is ja eine Anleitung dabei


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (29. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito.
Ich habe zwar schon unzählige Male alles mögliche im PC auseinandergebaut, aber mit einer WaKü hatte ich bislang noch nichts am Hut.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				HanFred am 21.09.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 21.09.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die kühlkörper montieren dürfte genauso einfach sein, wie bei ner lukü auch und der rest ist eher ein frage der vorsicht - hardware sollte eh ausm gehäuse raus, ehe man daran arbeitet und sooo schwer ist das ja nun auch nicht, n paar befestigungslöcher für pumpe&co zu bohren (ich hab bei mir ja sogar ne komplette halterung gefertigt, ohne irgendwelche vorkenntnisse abseits der bedienung einer bohrmaschiene zu haben) und n loch für nen radiator...
im schlimmsten fall siehts halt scheiße aus, wenn man krum sägt  
aber dremeln ist wirklich n kinderspiel (wenn man nen richtigen dremel hat - n 100w lidlteil sollte man besser zum zähnepolieren nehmen, durch stahl kommt man da nicht durch)

die einzigen wirklichen hindernisse sind imho n kleines gehäuse (hab bei mir n ganzes weilchen planen müssen und es war dann eher glückssache, dass ich nen passenden agb bekommen habe, so dass alles sauber ins gehäuse passt) und zuwenig/falsches werkzeug. (metallsäge, schraubstock, dremel, standbohrmaschiene, diverse sätze schraubenschlüssel -einer schmalgesägt zum gegenhalten im agb- , gewindebohrer, ........) und rohmaterial (alublech, schrauben, gewindenieten, klammern,....)
also von computern muss man defintiv keine ahnung haben, aber n gut ausgestatter heimwerkerkeller ist extrem hilfreich 


p.s.:
hab alles schonmal gemacht, nie probleme. (trotz kleinem gehäuse und t-bird - wer monitiert schon kühler im gehäuse? dafür gibts mainbordschlitten  )


----------



## struy (30. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 30.09.2005 01:59 schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.:
> hab alles schonmal gemacht, nie probleme. (trotz kleinem gehäuse und t-bird - wer monitiert schon kühler im gehäuse? dafür gibts mainbordschlitten  )


auch nicht bei jedem Gehäuse. Als ich meinen PC vor längerer Zeit aufgerüstet habe, hatte ich noch ein altes Gehäuse, mit Mainboardschlitten. Aber leider war das Netzteil gerade gegenüber des CPU-Lüfters (1-2mm Abstand), so dass es unter Last sofort überhitzte. Dann musste ein neues Gehäuse her. Das hat aber keinen Schlitten mehr, aber Kühler baut man ja normalerweise bei ausgebautem Mainboard ein, oder eben mit Schlitten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				struy am 30.09.2005 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 30.09.2005 01:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich weiß 
hat schon seinen grund, dass ich immer noch ein mitlerweile 6jahre altes gehäuse verwende..


----------



## HeadshotDeluxe123 (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

mach Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration. Abgesehen von der Wasserkühlung ist das mein täglich Brot. Wasserkühlung hab ich aber in meinem privatem Rechner drin und soo ganz ohne ist das nun nicht. Aber mit nötiger Vorsicht und Sorgfallt kann das jeder hinkriegen.


----------



## Cayenne (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Hmm... Also ich traue mich weniger, eine Graka einzubauen, davor habe ich Angst... *g* Denn bei mir könnte es durchaus sein das die Grafikkarte plötzlich mal auf der Festplatte klebt...


----------



## SwENSkE (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*

Cool, fast 50% die sich alles zutrauen. Da braucht ich mir ja keine Sorgen um meinen Arbeitsplatz zu machen   . Wir kriegen jeden Tag solche PCs rein - das coolste in letzter Zeit war ein an den Floppy-Controller angeschlossenes DVD-Laufwerk   !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Welche dieser Arbeiten würden Sie sich ohne fremde Hilfe am wenigsten zutrauen?*



			
				SwENSkE am 12.10.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, fast 50% die sich alles zutrauen. Da braucht ich mir ja keine Sorgen um meinen Arbeitsplatz zu machen   . Wir kriegen jeden Tag solche PCs rein - das coolste in letzter Zeit war ein an den Floppy-Controller angeschlossenes DVD-Laufwerk   !



sehe es mal so: alle, die am quickpoll teilnehmen konnten, haben wohl nicht ganz unrecht mit ihren angaben 
und nicht wenige hier schreiben ja auch, dass ihnen das alles schon erfolgreich geglückt ist..


----------

